# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  Загрузка номенклатуры в 1с БП 3.0

## Анатолий0808

Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой для 1с БП 3.0. Нужно загружать номенклатуры от поставщиков. Прислали в пдф формате. Есть такая обработка? Пытаюсь конвертировать в excel, но в итоге нормальный файл не конвертируется. Иероглифы всякие.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой для 1с БП 3.0. Нужно загружать номенклатуры от поставщиков. Прислали в пдф формате. Есть такая обработка? Пытаюсь конвертировать в excel, но в итоге нормальный файл не конвертируется. Иероглифы всякие.


https://infostart.ru/public/138484/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/L73r/AaZW3BRM9

----------


## Анатолий0808

Что то она не открывается, попробовал добавить через доп отчеты и обработки, пишет что обработка не подходит для данной конфигурации 1с. Она точно под БП 3.0?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Что то она не открывается, попробовал добавить через доп отчеты и обработки, пишет что обработка не подходит для данной конфигурации 1с. Она точно под БП 3.0?


https://programmist1s.ru/zapusk-obyi...om-rezhime-1s/

----------


## Славапаршиков

Номенклатуру в справочник быстрее загрузить стандартными методами Пиши сюда Slava@slavaparshikov.ruIMG_20211209_014921.jpg

----------

